# Damn cancel issue killed my rating...



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

After I drove to the beach in Venice from the 405 to pick up someone they were nowhere to be found, call them and am told that they started walking... Go to new location they give me and they are not there and text me that they don't need a ride anymore..... So I go to hit cancel and accidentally start ride instead, I cancel ride and text her back that I will email to have it canceled and not charged.... They get a $4 charge instead of the $5 and then rate their imaginary ride a 1..... Wish I could have seen them in person..... Hope it gets cancelled and their rating is erased.....


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

Now I know what a crappy product on Amazon feels like.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I drove through Venice yesterday making my way north from LAX drop offs.

I had 3 cancels for no reason... maybe it's a Venice thing?

None of the rides that got cancelled on me were far away, they just cancelled by the time I was half way to get them.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Too much medicine maybe


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I had the same thing happened to me...only on my end when I accepted a ping it automatically started the trip. Of course I ended if quickly and was rated 1 star...I emailed CSR and after a couple days they took it off


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

n00b question: how do you find out what your rating was for each drive? All I see is my overall rating, which went up last night (yay)


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Damnsammit said:


> n00b question: how do you find out what your rating was for each drive? All I see is my overall rating, which went up last night (yay)


There is no way now with the new dashboard, in the past, it used to be a little easier to find out what rides could have been the bad rides, but on the Uber platform, nor Lyft platform, there has never been a way to see individual rating left from the passenger, unless you actually saw the passenger submitting the 5*.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks. Thought I was missing something!


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Email Uber immediately about a messed up trip, I had this issue and they removed the charge and rating.


----------

